# 19 years old 3 weeks diarrhea 1 stone weight loss please help



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, Untill 3-4 weeks ago I was a healthy young woman. One day I awoke with diarrhea and 3 1/2 weeks later it is really affecting me. I have constant tummy pain in varying degrees, moving from above navel to left and right hand sides and most lately in my lower abdomen. Stool test negative. Bloods normal. Doctor prescribed amitriptylene 10mg and 3 x antispasmodic daily three days ago which has made no real difference. I have started my first job so have been struggling into work. I was not eating anything all day then having small meal 6pm. Each morning profuse yellow diarrhea and all day tummy pains with constant feeling in bowel of urgency. Last 3 days have given in and been off work taking prescribed meds, resting and eating small amounts during day with no improvement whatsoever. I have lost 1 stone in 3 weeks. I am debating if I should go to A&E? Is this IBS? Could it be something else? Please advise. I am so tired and really do not want to lose my job. I have vomited occasionally and feel nauseaus. Immodium does not help with the pain.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi i would go back and see your G.P about this.. not sure what they would go in A&E.. are u feeling any better today??What did your G.P say??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Imodium won't help with the pain. (That's what the antispasmodic is designed to help with) Use an anti-gas med (simethicone) _with_ your meals. That might help the cramping that sometimes comes with taking imodium.Use the antispasmodics about 20 min - 30 minutes _before_ you eat.You have lost weight because you are not eating enough. One small meal a day isn't enough. IBS guts like to be busy. Not saying you have IBS,.... I don't know what you have. But I know eating 6 smaller meals a day is easier for us IBS'ers than 3 big ones. When we skip meals our diarrhea can get worse.Use heat patches (normally sold for back problems) on your abdomen where it hurts worst.Try taking a probiotic. Having a lot of diarrhea can throw off one's gut bacterial balance. A probiotic can restore a good balance.


----------



## Illusions (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely go back to the doctor don't go this alone, I find the less I eat the more nauseous I get an worse tummy pain. like BQ said not eating enough could be your problem. Take care, An don't worry about losing your job if you haven't told them already maybe ifs time to tell them, try not to stress it'll only make things worse.


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Today I bought fibergel to bulk out stool, probiotics and rehydration salts. Doctor is arranging an ultra scan. Also trying apple cyder vinegar and goldenseal incase it is an intestinal parasite. Also started taking a multi vit/min. Will try anything. I like the idea of heat patches, will try a hot water bottle now


----------



## neild7744 (Feb 5, 2011)

gutted...this sounds similar to me.my guts kicked off like yours a year ago. a simple 'oh ive eaten something a bit dodgey' has now turned into something that has changed me bigtime...into a somewhat negative way. You need to get tests done to make sure it is IBS and not a doctors excuse because they basically dont know what it is, then go from there.


----------



## neild7744 (Feb 5, 2011)

good luck


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

oh dear Neild Im sorry you have suffered so long. I really hope that isnt me. My tummy now feels sore to the touch all over, like its bruised. Anyone else have that or know what it is please?


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

That doesn't sound like IBS. IBS is usually a long term condition - yours sounds very sudden, which makes it more likely to be a virus or parasite. Eat small amounts of easily digestible foods like bananas, porridge, white bread, rice, and well-cooked root veggies until it settles down.


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Quarky. Thats what I think but stool sample came back clear? Am eating the type of things you suggested. Nearly 4 weeks now. Hate being on drugs like Amitriptylene when it may not even be IBS. Have noticed this afternoon that even my thighs feel bruised to the touch and around the bottom of my wind pipe. What on earth is wrong with me?


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Really down. Big improvement for 2 days then 4am explosion and again this morning!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's ok.. these things can take time hon. At least you had two great days there and the prospect of more to come. Have you tried the probiotic??


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi amylouisex, i see that you, like me, are in the uk. there seems to be a very nasty gastro intestinal bug doing the rounds in our area. i have had direct experience of this at the end of july 2011. after 2 weeks of letting nature take its course, i had to get some sort of control and ended up using saccharomyces boulardii. one every meal time for two days. [trade name, optibac bowel calm -google it.] i have used this previously to control ibs-d, and found it very effective. i usually use calcium carbonate for my regular ibs-d but this stopped working during the time i had the bug. i had two stool samples sent to the local lab, but they came back as normal.my six year old daughter had the same thing about a month after me, it went on for nearly three weeks. now my brother has it, for the last week and a half, still not better, nighttime D, the works, very nasty. he has not had stool sample results yet.if it is the same thing, you need to rest, and give yourself time to get over it. think about eating very easily digested foods. avoid gluten and diary.


----------



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

amylouisex said:


> Hi, Untill 3-4 weeks ago I was a healthy young woman. One day I awoke with diarrhea and 3 1/2 weeks later it is really affecting me. I have constant tummy pain in varying degrees, moving from above navel to left and right hand sides and most lately in my lower abdomen. Stool test negative. Bloods normal. Doctor prescribed amitriptylene 10mg and 3 x antispasmodic daily three days ago which has made no real difference. I have started my first job so have been struggling into work. I was not eating anything all day then having small meal 6pm. Each morning profuse yellow diarrhea and all day tummy pains with constant feeling in bowel of urgency. Last 3 days have given in and been off work taking prescribed meds, resting and eating small amounts during day with no improvement whatsoever. I have lost 1 stone in 3 weeks. I am debating if I should go to A&E? Is this IBS? Could it be something else? Please advise. I am so tired and really do not want to lose my job. I have vomited occasionally and feel nauseaus. Immodium does not help with the pain.


hey







im 19 aswell, if i was you i would do what i did and when u next get a hurrendous flare up either go to a+e or ask your doctor to get u a bed in hospital, and then they will see you at your worse! i did that and they carried out loadsa tests to find out what was wrong, i was diagnosed with chrons disease but then found out i was misdiagnosed and its just a severe case of IBS. i was on amitriptylene and it did nothing for me.. atm im on 8 immodium (this slows down the bowel to help stop the diarhea.. doesnt stop the pain.. take 2 before bed as it takes 8 hours to get in your system and some on a morning 8 buscapan ( anti spazem.. takes a week to get in ur system) n paracetamol for the pains.. seen as though you have a temperature it could be an IBD???? i would seriously go to hospital though and get seen!! you could be being nauseaus because ur dehydrated maybe.... and as you have started a new job this can cause ibs as your stressed and nervous but stressing over loosing your job will make u worse i know its hard but you have to put your health before work and get yourself sorted out hope this helpsxxxx emma


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I will try anything. Today is the worse yet. I have severe stabbing pains above and below my belly button. Cant get to A&E ect as my Mums car has broken down. Did eat a fatty meal last night with diet coke. Silly I know but I am sick of bland diet. Wont do that again though. Anyone else have these type of pains? I am having an ultra scan friday and pinning my hopes on that


----------



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

amylouisex said:


> Thanks for the advise. I will try anything. Today is the worse yet. I have severe stabbing pains above and below my belly button. Cant get to A&E ect as my Mums car has broken down. Did eat a fatty meal last night with diet coke. Silly I know but I am sick of bland diet. Wont do that again though. Anyone else have these type of pains? I am having an ultra scan friday and pinning my hopes on that


you can ring your doctor about it and they can sort out an ambulance taxi for free to take you, i did that a month ago and ended up staying in for a week... Was worth it in the end though for all the new meds im trying now







i get hurrendous stomach pain to point wer u cnt walk







baths help a bit, hot water bottles aswell







i often find wen i eat fatty food or really oily food it makes it worse but sometimes u just have to u cnt liv on bland diets for ever!! Flat coke helps wen u leav the lid off to get the bubbles out and tonic water (not too yummy but its good) xxxx


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Emma. I feel so alone. It hurts just breathing in and out today. Cant go to hospital as I have a new job and I am on a trial period. Going to try the hot water bottle


----------



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its okay







need any help just message me i been living with for years now!! Even if u need a little chit chat wen u feel down xxx


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

emma8192 said:


> Its okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amylouisex (Sep 24, 2011)

are you on facebook or anything Emma? May be easier to chat


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hows things Amy???


amylouisex said:


> are you on facebook or anything Emma? May be easier to chat


----------



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

yehh my name is emma fulcher or my email is [email protected] http://www.facebook.com/emma.fulcher my dp is me with wavy blonde hair so u no which one to look at lolxxx


----------

